# A soldier's Birthday TODAY!!!! Please help



## LIONESS-270

We are asking anyone who has a couple of minutes to join us in wishing a young Texas soldier "Happy Birthday". He is one of the many soldiers that we have adopted in Iraq. He is seven months into his tour with the 36th Inf Div., 56th Brigade Combat Team, Texas National Guard (one of 3000 Texans).

For security reasons.....Sgt. Douglas M. or Doug. Please e-mail a birthday greeting or sentiment to [email protected] and we will forward it to him. ASAP....We have several more birthdays coming up and here's a chance to do a little something special for the troops.

The following is an excerpt from his many e-mails!!!!

........"The hardest thing Ive had to do so far is drive 
by the kids on the side of the road asking for food (pointing to there 
mouths etc). With kids of my own that tears me up. We are not allowed 
to throw things to them from convoys for fear of them rushing a convoy 
if they knew we would always give them stuff. I am waiting for a mission 
were we get to go give things to them. They have them all the time I 
just need to get a seat on a truck to go out. I think its funny how you 
hear about the people hating us and that we are the only country that 
came. There are people from at least 5 different countrys where I am and 
I got to meet an iraqi engineer a few days ago. We are helping them 
build a few schools. Who was almost in tears he was so happy his ki
ds where months away from having an actual school to go to. They lack 
the big equipment like we have so instead of a D7 dozer they have 10 
guys, a shovel, and a bucket. Well thank you for caring. The guys I work 
for are doing ok. One of them has a wife in the hospital. She is doing 
better now. My wife is safe to have the baby any day not, actual due 
date is March 1. I know alot of people don't think sending a solder a 
letter, tieing a yellow ribbon up outside, or even respecting the flag 
(taking it down in the rain/proper lighting at night) mean anything to us 
over here. To me and alot of the other guys I know, it does. It helps 
me think what Im doing, being away from family for the second time in 
less than 3 years, is worth something. That America means something. When 
I was still at home I loved to see the magnetic ribbons on the trunks 
of cars. Thank you for caring.".....

P.S. Doug is also a big NASCAR Fan.

Regardless of opinions on or about the war...Our soldiers deserve respect and appreciation.

I'm making a big pot of coffee and standing by for any responses.

With Deepest Appreciation and God's Blessings To All....
Chief Charlie, Aggie Dad and My Wife's Best Friend


----------



## swamp_aggie

happy bday aggie class of 91 here i am headed back to mid east next month for 90 days as part of a previous committment i made to some buddies before i was medically retired from army a company out of jordan has contracted out some security work and a few of my ol buddies signed up and as a joke i told them i would go too when i retired unfortunaltely an injury forced an early retirement so here i am keeping my word because nobody gets left behind and you have to be there for your buddy i was in the first iraqi conflict and we should have killed the sob then but political pressure and bleeding heart liberals kept us from finishing the job. if for some reason i have a chance to get back to iraq i would love to personally kill as many extreme islamic bastards as possible especially the coward awezarri who beheads americans and other civilians. keep up the good work aggie and stay strong keep your faith and stay low you will be home soon, happy b day one more thing if you can figure out how to make sand burn let me know cause i would burn their houses too


----------

